# Samba bug (KDE bug)

## jonfr

I'm dealing with a strange bug in Samba 4.2.11. This bug is like this. The root folder of shares is read only (on remote computers). Any folder below that is read-write. This appears on both Windows XP computer that I have and on samba share on FreeBSD (the FreeBSD is running samba 4.4.3) computer that I have. The strange thing is that this problem appeared after last world update. I don't know if samba was updated at that time or just rebuild. What is even stranger is that if I create a new share on the Windows XP machine I can write into that root folder but not the old ones. The samba shares on the Gentoo Linux machine are working correctly, this is clearly not a configure problem with my samba. This might be a bug in Samba version 4.2.11.

I'm wondering if anyone else has seen this problem after upgrading. I'm not having this issue on the FreeBSD machine with Samba 4.4.3 (when remote computers connect to it, the root folder access works properly, it has no gui so I can't check from it). I'm going to downgrade for now until I get some idea what is going on. Since I can't upgrade (versions above 4.2.11 are hard masked) to Samba 4.4.5 at the moment.

Thanks for any help with this issue.Last edited by jonfr on Mon Oct 10, 2016 4:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jonfr

After little looking around I've discovered that this is a bug in KDE handling of the samba protocol, not in samba it self. The using of samba shares works correctly when I use MATE desktop.

----------

